# 350 Ford Dually Diesel Snow Plow



## pro900u (Nov 23, 2003)

I am considering buying a Ford Dually short bed that
is a 350 diesel. Can you use this truck to start a snow plow
business. How well do they manuever. What size of plow
would work that would allow for the snow not to stick to
the blade?

thanks to all who can help with this answer.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there fine i have several partners that own them i have seen 8 and 9ft blades on them :bluebounc


----------



## pro900u (Nov 23, 2003)

thanks for the reply. also they are selling an extended
warranty. as I have not ever owned a diesel truck
before, I am not sure about the usefullness of this
warranty. 
I have had plenty of 4 wheel drives in the past but
never a diesel.


----------



## smwmarc (Sep 27, 2003)

*OH YEAH!*

Great truck to plow with! What would work great on that truck is a big azz V-plow. Like this, check out this truck --> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13288


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

yea thats a great truck to plow with. a 9ft blade is the best plow size for it. add timbrens to help the suspenion out with handleing the plow. you will love owning the diesil


----------



## jpl (Dec 7, 2002)

Go with a Blizzard. Get Wide!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HDROCK (Nov 21, 2003)

I would not worry with the extended warranty if its a 7.3 Power Stroke my dad has a few of these for his business. He has a 1996 F350 4X4 with the 7.3 and a 2002 F550 7.3. The 1996 has 150,000 miles and no problems. The 2002 has 46,000 no problems. Now if it was the 6.0 Power Stroke I myself might consider it, but Iam pretty sure they come with a 5 year 100,000 mile warranty from Ford Standard


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Definately "GET WIDE" and "GET BLIZZARD". You should have no problem with a 9ft. or better plow. Turing might be tricky. Take the inside dual off for a little better traction. Just some thought.


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

It must be a crew cab as well , correct? Go with the Blizzard as the extra width will help out when turning plus the box for moving snow where you want to.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

If you're going to order it, get the "snow plow prep" package. It increases the front springs. Also get the dual alternators, it's only around $300 but gives you a lot more amps. As others have stated, be sure to get a wide enough plow. When turning with the dually, anything less than a 9' plow will be driving your rear wheels over the windrow. We use the Powerestoke diesels exclusively as our plow trucks ( we have 3 now, a 1997, 2001, 2003 all F-250's).


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

A Blizzard 810 would work Great on that Truck

$4300.00 Cash & Carry

314-614-2100

www.blizzardplows.com


----------

